# What about our SF/SG spot



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

I don't know why everyone is talking about the need for a "true" PG, i think Sura and James are decent enough, i mean sure if we get AD from the sonics would be nice but he's signing with the Wizards. So what about our SF/SG spot, (which ever T-mac is not playing that night) we don't even have a decent starter, and if we do trade sura and david W for another PG as many has suggesting, are we gonna start barry? head? James? Moochie? Ward? all undersized for the 2 and way undersized for the 3 (okay maybe barry at 6'5 is okay size wise). and basically no one is a starting 3 at this point, so why doesn't anyone seem to care that we have no starting player at the 2 or 3 (again which every T-mac is not playing) but worring sooo much that we don't have a "true" PG. I think getting a wing player is our biggest issue now since we are set at the PF with stro.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

well, I like Ruben Patterson but I dont know if houston has anything that would interest Portland


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What about Damien..... ok I'm stop :sad:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> What about Damien..... ok I'm stop :sad:


Haha... send an email to the Rockets front office about it! I used to send them trade proposals to get rid of Mo Taylor all the time... and they finally did.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

tone wone said:


> well, I like Ruben Patterson but I dont know if houston has anything that would interest Portland


Well, we have David Wesley. With Jack, Webster and Telfair the Blazers could use an experienced 2 guard. Even though he's undersized, he gets the job done. And he's expiring as well, so no harm done to the Blazers cap wise.

There's always Glover from summer league. We might even be able to work out a sign and trade for Greg Buckner. Then there are the Bonzi Wells and Latrell Sprewells of the league, but I doubt either would sign for the LLE (which is $1.7 million now). We'd have to look for swingmen who could be had for expiring contracts, or a veteran like Michael Finley who would sign for cheap (he will be getting paid by Dallas anyways).


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

heard they wanted Michael Finley.......... WOW if they pick him up

all i know is that next year is going to be one of the best NBA seasons in a while...


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> heard they wanted Michael Finley.......... WOW if they pick him up
> 
> all i know is that next year is going to be one of the best NBA seasons in a while...


Who's "they" the rox?


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Id loved to see Gerald Wallace in Houston but he will probably stay in Charlotte. I guess Charlotte wants expiring contracts but wuold they give up on him in sign and trade?


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

i want marquies daniels from the mavs. he played great last season before he got injured. and he hasn't been even in mavs' regular rotation this year. maybe we can get him for cheap.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

i'm pretty sure houston is waiting to see who going to get cut by their team first


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I would sign DerMarr Johnson for the LLE, 
sign Glover to the Min.
Resign Barry for the Min.

PG: Stoudamire | James | Head
SG: Johnson | Glover | Barry
SF: McGrady | Johnson | Glover
PF: Swift | Howard | Fizer
CN: Ming | Deke | Swift

P.S.
Looks like a better version of the Nuggets


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

PPS

if we sign Jay Williams to the Min. we can trade expirings for Reuben Patterson. Use the LLE for DerMarr or Earl Watson.

James | Head | Williams
McGrady | Glover | Barry
Patterson | DerMarr
Swift | Howard
Yao | Deke | Swift


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Man if you guys get finley that's three former all stars on your roster. Insane.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Well, we have David Wesley. With Jack, Webster and Telfair the Blazers could use an experienced 2 guard. Even though he's undersized, he gets the job done. And he's expiring as well, so no harm done to the Blazers cap wise.


I actually think that would be a solid trade. Do the salaries match up? (Note, Patterson has a trade kicker, so his trade value is slightly higher then his salary). It looked like The Blazer brass was trying to get rid of him, but recently Mcmillan has talked about how he plans to use Ruben, so maybe they've changed their mind. I still think he needs to go because we have too many SFs and need a vet SG. The fact that it's an expiring contract makes it even better.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I really want Damien Wilkins here, that kid shown he can scoe if given minutes. Remember when lewis got injured? he averaged like 15 ppg. + Ronald Murray can average 20 pts if given time too.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

darkballa said:


> I really want Damien Wilkins here, that kid shown he can scoe if given minutes. Remember when lewis got injured? he averaged like 15 ppg. + Ronald Murray can average 20 pts if given time too.


have you been talking to yao mania?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

darkballa said:


> I really want Damien Wilkins here, that kid shown he can scoe if given minutes. Remember when lewis got injured? he averaged like 15 ppg. + Ronald Murray can average 20 pts if given time too.


Boo yah! Glad somebody around here appreciates him too!




Pimped Out said:


> have you been talking to yao mania?


:rofl:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

damien wilkins would aslo be very cheap aswell and he seems to be very ecplosive when given enough time


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> damien wilkins would aslo be very cheap aswell and he seems to be very ecplosive when given enough time


Yes he might be, but i don't know how much trust you can put in someone for have 2-3 good games, where the other team were probably not thinking too much of guarding that person. i think jermon james will be a bust for NYC next year, they paid too much for him. btw i hope joe johnson gots to the hawks, make suns a less competitor for us haha


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> I actually think that would be a solid trade. Do the salaries match up? (Note, Patterson has a trade kicker, so his trade value is slightly higher then his salary). It looked like The Blazer brass was trying to get rid of him, but recently Mcmillan has talked about how he plans to use Ruben, so maybe they've changed their mind. I still think he needs to go because we have too many SFs and need a vet SG. The fact that it's an expiring contract makes it even better.


It would work cap wise. Even if it doesn't under the new CBA, we have a $1.1 million trade exception we can send your way. Biggest question is whether JVG is willing to deal with a headcase.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> damien wilkins would aslo be very cheap aswell and he seems to be very ecplosive when given enough time


All Houston has to offer is $1.7 million to Wilkins, and he'll definitely be looking for more than that. At the very least, a 3 year, $10 million contract. So we'll have to work out a sign and trade with Seattle... maybe for Sura? As badly as we need a wing player who can finish, I don't think it's worth losing Sura over.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> All Houston has to offer is $1.7 million to Wilkins, and he'll definitely be looking for more than that. At the very least, a 3 year, $10 million contract. So we'll have to work out a sign and trade with Seattle... maybe for Sura? As badly as we need a wing player who can finish, I don't think it's worth losing Sura over.



I wont ive up Sura for him. Damien WIlkins still has not blossomed and is probablty lookin for the highest possible offer there is and that offer might be ours. In the end it all depends on what the GM sees.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Didn't Wilkens turn down a contract worth around 10 to 15 million for 3 years recently? As I always say, I thought I read that somewhere. I'll try to find that again.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

dangit I can't help it if other GMs spot the same talent I've spotted :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah I read that too, I believe it was a 4 year $16 million deal. Not sure which team offered him that (Portland maybe?), but it wasn't Seattle.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

What u guys think about Kerry Kittles, he is an average defender, great shooter (3s aswell), can run the fastbreak and his done only once under 10 ppg in his career so he would easily do over 10 points with us . If we could get him with the LLE why say no, he would be good fit in Houston :clap:


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I reckon Damien Wilkins would be great on Houston. He'd do all the dirty work while TMac brings the handsome...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> I reckon Damien Wilkins would be great on Houston. He'd do all the dirty work while TMac brings the handsome...


well said


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> I reckon Damien Wilkins would be great on Houston. He'd do all the dirty work while TMac brings the handsome...


Couldn't have said it better myself, repped!


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Maurice Evans????


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tone wone said:


> Maurice Evans????


Seems like we got pretty similar taste in players!

If Sactown was smart they'd hang on to him. He's an athletic swingman who'll be a rotation player soon enough. A line-up of Head/Evans/T-Mac/Stro would be one of the most athletic line-ups in the NBA.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Seems like we got pretty similar taste in players!
> 
> If Sactown was smart they'd hang on to him. He's an athletic swingman who'll be a rotation player soon enough. A line-up of Head/Evans/T-Mac/Stro would be one of the most athletic line-ups in the NBA.


 see, thats just it...

They traded to get Bonzi and drafted Francisco Garcia(the new doug christie) and the year before they drafted Kevin Martin in the first round(he's their Head)...they really have no use for him nor can they afford him


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

dermarr johnson is the way to go. he's long (6-9), can shoot the 3 (36%) and is a very good defender.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

DerMarr Johnson will be a huge suprise for whoever signs him. Kid is only 25 and really started to ball last season in Denver.

The Nuggets are sleepin' on him and he is getting looked at in S.A.

Would fit nicely in Houston. I'm pissed that Karl is demanding he be signed, but for some reason Karl would start DJ then leave him on the bench until like the 4th quarter. I can't figure it out. Kid was a bright spot when he hit the floor. 

Can shoot, drive, pass, and grab offensive putbacks! :raised_ey


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

ive been pushing for DerMarr... well there you go MRC, great defender.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Meatwad said:


> dermarr johnson is the way to go. he's long (6-9), can shoot the 3 (36%) and is a very good defender.



To quote from that link:



> Tony Allen, Ben Gordon, and DerMarr Johnson all have very large standard errors. Take their ratings with an even bigger grain of salt.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> To quote from that link:


Considering how many minutes they play... still, Im sure there are not many ppl that will question the talent of Ben Gordon and Tony Allen. DerMarr should be the same way. If not for his car accident, there would be no question mark.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

DerMarr Johnson > Maurice Evans + Damien Wilkins
DerMarr $ < Wilkins $

anyone like doing math?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> DerMarr Johnson > Maurice Evans + Damien Wilkins
> DerMarr $ < Wilkins $
> 
> anyone like doing math?


Hey hey don't start dissing my boy now! Dermarr's a good player I'll give you that, but Damien's pretty dang good as well. All the fore-mentioned guys will get better, just a matter of who'll be better than who.

It's not my fault teams are offering DWilks good money!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Hey hey don't start dissing my boy now! Dermarr's a good player I'll give you that, but Damien's pretty dang good as well. All the fore-mentioned guys will get better, just a matter of who'll be better than who.
> 
> It's not my fault teams are offering DWilks good money!


damien wilkins is definitely a good player. Im not dissing you or DWilks. Just stating the facts :yes:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> damien wilkins is definitely a good player. Im not dissing you or DWilks. Just stating the facts :yes:


The biggest difference between Wilks and DerMarr is that DerMarr can shoot better than Wilks. Their other abilities are pretty similar. But DJ's height is a major bonus at the 2 position b/c he maintains quick feet (but he needs to keep improving his footspeed).


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Didnt Wilkens sign with Minnesota?


----------



## Runjier (Aug 19, 2005)

Any idea about G.Wallace?


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Wow, My thread has the 2nd most views and posts (other than sticky posts)
:banana: :banana: :banana: that like a rookie scoreing a triple double =)

is there any report that the rockets is even looking at DerMarr? i like him cuz of his size and speed, we need younger and athletic players. I don't think we need a scorer, as long as he can hit the open jumper and finish fast break with dunks. i really don't know about spree, unless he signs for the LLE, then if he start talking about how his family is in poverty, we can just cut him.

Why is my Avatar not working?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jamez52637 said:


> Wow, My thread has the 2nd most views and posts (other than sticky posts)
> :banana: :banana: :banana: that like a rookie scoreing a triple double =)
> 
> is there any report that the rockets is even looking at DerMarr? i like him cuz of his size and speed, we need younger and athletic players. I don't think we need a scorer, as long as he can hit the open jumper and finish fast break with dunks. i really don't know about spree, unless he signs for the LLE, then if he start talking about how his family is in poverty, we can just cut him.
> ...


I guess you gotta pick another avatar :none:

I think the Rockets are not looking at any of the players we have mentioned.... to be honest I'm happy enough just getting Stro this off-season, anyone else we get will be a bonus. I'm almost willing to settle w/ DA right now and call it an off-season!


----------



## 绿野飞仙 (Aug 21, 2005)

man,i strongly recommend a cool Chinese SF/SG:ZHU FANGYU(朱芳雨）
he is really a great 3point shooter and his dunk is amazing 
although he is quite young, he was awarded the MVP of the 2004-2005CBA finals~~~he is my idol!!!
i heard that he is going to attend the 2006draft, hope rockets could pick him...he can help the rocket a lot


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

绿野飞仙 said:


> man,i strongly recommend a cool Chinese SF/SG:ZHU FANGYU(朱芳雨）
> he is really a great 3point shooter and his dunk is amazing
> although he is quite young, he was awarded the MVP of the 2004-2005CBA finals~~~he is my idol!!!
> i heard that he is going to attend the 2006draft, hope rockets could pick him...he can help the rocket a lot


then we can sign daft Yi Jianlian, sign that Wong point guard, and Bateer, haha it will be the the starting chinese national team, oh and Hu Wei Dong as SG, he's old but isn't he like the top scorer in CBA for the last 15 years, dude can shoot the lights out. Rockets will be the training camp for the 2008 Chinese olympic national team


----------



## 绿野飞仙 (Aug 21, 2005)

great!!! if Alexander wishes...he will get support from 1.3billion people~~~ :dogpile:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

绿野飞仙 said:


> man,i strongly recommend a cool Chinese SF/SG:ZHU FANGYU(朱芳雨）
> he is really a great 3point shooter and his dunk is amazing
> although he is quite young, he was awarded the MVP of the 2004-2005CBA finals~~~he is my idol!!!
> i heard that he is going to attend the 2006draft, hope rockets could pick him...he can help the rocket a lot


Zhu's a good player, but I don't think his game translates well in the NBA. He doesn't make the best decisions with the ball, and there are more talented scorers than him in the NBA. If Dion Glover can't find a roster spot in the NBA, I don't think Zhu will.

But don't get me started about Yi, whichever team gets him in 2008 will be smiling for the following 10 years :biggrin:


----------



## 绿野飞仙 (Aug 21, 2005)

Yi is a genius. He has high basketball IQ and what makes him different from other Chinese player is that he is lionhearted inside. But he is toooooooo thin, which puts him in the inferior position when confronts mascularmen.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this is completely off topic but my computers translator says ???? means "Green wildly flies the immortal," and ??????????? means "Flies the immortal forever is Su Fei patron god." Are those close?



edit: why wont it let me post chinese character?


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> this is completely off topic but my computers translator says ???? means "Green wildly flies the immortal," and ??????????? means "Flies the immortal forever is Su Fei patron god." Are those close?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: why wont it let me post chinese character?


off topic too, but most languages make little sense when translated word for word...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OT: I'm sure "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon" means very little in the Western World too, if u need an example.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

rockets need to tank 2007 season to get in the running for Yi. That would be cool. JK


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

I watched Yi in the 2004 Olypmics, he didn't really stand out, i saw him play a game when i was in china, didn't really stand out either, what's up with the hypes, and yeah, he's way too skinny to play PF in the NBA


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

绿野飞仙 said:


> mascularmen.


lol. Slow down with that english homeboy


----------

